# Am I entitled to my ptsb tracker back



## andrewdoyle (14 Jun 2015)

Hi all..I've only just discovered I might be in the same boat as a lot of people here...the difference between me and all I have read is that I didn't break out of my fixed term which was supposed to be for three years then revert to 0.80% above the ECB rate...that s what my terms and conditions state....it also states that I'm on a three year fixed rate...I have a letter dated 2009 two years into my mortgage that due  to interest rates my payments have increased to XXX my question is would I be included in their investigation or am I out of their time limits...a.y advice would be great...thanks.


----------

